# DIY Line Spooler



## prelude13 (Sep 15, 2013)

I thought I would share my DIY fishing line spooler that I added on to my kayak storage rack for $6. I figure this has to be any easier way of spooling rather than asking my wife to hold the spools w/ a screwdriver and getting frustrated dirty looks from her the whole time. 

Its a 12" 5/16-18 threaded rod w/ large washer, nuts and a compression spring. I picked up everything at Lowes and had it completed in less than 3 min. Just secure the threaded rod (or use a shorter carriage bolt if you want) to the rack or any solid piece of wood using washer/lock washer/nuts on each side. Then put on a washer>compression spring> washer>spool>washer>spool>washer>wing nut. The tighter you place the wing nut on, the larger the amount of tension you place on the spools when adding line to your reel.


----------



## 285mdelmar (Jan 1, 2014)

what size of all thread did you use?


----------



## prelude13 (Sep 15, 2013)

285mdelmar said:


> what size of all thread did you use?


Its a 1ft piece of 5/16-18. If you go to Lowes it will be the all thread with the red end. You could get it in longer lenths or even buy a shorter 8" carriage bolt in 5/16. I got the all thread so that I could put several more spools on once I start heading offshore and adding larger line.


----------



## 285mdelmar (Jan 1, 2014)

can this be modified to fit a to put for a piece that fit a gunnel of a truck? a wood piece that will fit in gaunnel of a truck.


----------



## prelude13 (Sep 15, 2013)

285mdelmar said:


> can this be modified to fit a to put for a piece that fit a gunnel of a truck? a wood piece that will fit in gaunnel of a truck.



I'm not sure what you are referring to as the gunnel of a truck??? 

This setup could be used on pretty much anything as long as you can tighten down a nut on both sides of whatever you attach it to so that you lock the all thread in place so that it doesn't move at all.


----------



## prelude13 (Sep 15, 2013)

Here are some images that I got the idea from if it helps.


----------



## 285mdelmar (Jan 1, 2014)

in the side of some trucks they have holes and the holes can be used for tie down straps, fisrure points and so on.


----------

